# Pork recipe Tex-Mex (good for wild hog)



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

Feeds about 6 grown men, and this is good for wild hog too.
Pack of country style pork ribs or about 2 1/2 - 3 pounds of pork cut up in about 3/4 inch pieces
1 whole small to medium size onion diced
1 large tomato or 2-3 roma tomatos diced
2 jalepenos more or less depending on your taste of heat. I don't care for real hot. diced
1 small can of tomato sauce
about 1 1/2 tbsp. of vegetable oil
Cilantro diced/chopped I use about a handful (I like cilantro).
Salt 
pepper
garlic powder
Tortillas


Brown the pork in a deep pan with a lid, (like a dutch cast iron) with oil, add salt pepper, and garlic powder. Once browned, add tomato sauce, tomatos, onions, jalepenos, and cook on low to medium heat until meat is tender. Add water if it looks like it is drying out (most times I don't need to add water). Cook time varies about 1-1 1/2 hours. Add cilantro and simmer for about 15 minutes. Add to tortillas, or on a plate with rice and refried beans.


This recipe is super forgiving, and easy to add to for more people. Enjoy!


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

Sounds good, have to give it a try..burned out on dinner ideas


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

sounds like a Puerco guisada thing...
maybe thinner w/o flour...
I'm in!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

kweber said:


> sounds like a Puerco guisada thing...
> maybe thinner w/o flour...
> I'm in!


Yep, same here. Iâ€™ll do it for the 4th sinc Iâ€™ll be having BBQ this weekend at a 50 year wedding anniversary...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Yep, same here. Iâ€™ll do it for the 4th sinc Iâ€™ll be having BBQ this weekend at a 50 year wedding anniversary...


Really good recipe. Finishing up a big skillet right now and the flavor is PDG!!!:biggrin::brew2:


----------



## Bbqpreacher (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks for the recipe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

Bbqpreacher, looks like you got it right I wanted to post pictures, but the computer I use won't let me, lol.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds Amazing - Will definitely be trying! Thanks For Sharing...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Had a brain fart yesterday after thawing out a left over batch of this Tex Mex pork. My next batch will be Tex Mex BEEF...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I did make this with some good hamburger meat last night and it turned out very good and cuts the cooking time down to about 1/2 the original recipe depending on how you want onions and japs to turn out.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Made this recipe today, and I have to say, it is VERY, VERY good!! I did add a little flour, to thicken slightly, but other than that, followed the recipe exactly. Thanks so much for adding another recipe to our favorites...


----------

